# Props to River Runners Transport in Vernal



## McGinty (Jul 14, 2014)

I recently participated in a rafting trip on the Yampa. While moving our trailer to the take-out we busted a leaf spring. This was on Sunday, July 3rd. On the morning of the put-in, July 4 I called RRT in Vernal. While we were on the river they measured the broken spring, purchased a new one along with U-bolts and left them in my truck at the take-out.

Installing them was a bear because the bolts were frozen on but we took out on a Saturday afternoon so RRT probably saved us a day, if not more, hunting for parts on a Sunday.


----------



## OCFry (Jul 29, 2015)

I will second that, those guys are the best!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

3rd that


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll 4th that. They've gotten my car to the takeout when lesser companies would've left it on the roadside...


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

+1, we used River Runners Transport for a deso shuttle and were very happy with the service and how organized they are. Excellent experience all the way around, I would recommend them in a second.


----------



## kkfm (Aug 24, 2009)

Melanie and Ed are great partners for Utah River Trips. We have rented raft/rafts and toilet systems from them 3 times over a period of 8 years and have had them shuttle 5 to 6 vehicles for each trip. They are easy to deal with, friendly, reliable and provide a great product and service. I would definitely use them again.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Crazy good service.
someone on our trip 4 years back blew his front control arm straight off his truck going to the putin (sandwash). they said leave in on the side of the road (40 minutes setback was all)



It was repaired and at Swaseys beach 6 days later (came and towed it and repair)


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Piling on. We lost an oarsman on our Gates trip due to injury at the put-in, and his vehicle didn't need shuttle. He forgot to call and cancel (I blame the 23 stitches), and we actually arrived at Split Mountain on Monday as their crew was dropping off our remaining vehicles. 

Very professionally explained the charge, how to pay by mail, and handled it all seamlessly.

Thank you for a great service, indeed!


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

They are absolutely the best and hire the best!!!!
Saved us much grief more than once!!!!
They know river running and are always prepared for the worst and handle it like a boss!!!!


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I have had only the best service from them. A few years ago we had a vehicle with a keyless entry that failed so they couldn't drive it to the takeout. 

So instead they showed up at the take out in their vehicle plus a trailer for our raft and gear, drove us back to the put-in. Saved us a lot of grief. 

Worth their weight in gold when you have unforeseen problems.


----------

